# Hiya from Seattle!



## Emily Diehl (Jun 13, 2012)

/waves

My name's Emily and I'm a huge horror/haunt fan from Seattle. I stumbled across your boards when I was doing a search for AtmosFEARfx stuff (I'm one of the crew working on those effects), and love all of the ideas around here! Yay for early Halloween planning!

Anyways, hi!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Emily!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Emily


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome Emily, it is nice to have you as part of our forum family!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Emily


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome Emily


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Emily!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hey E D, Welcome to the best forum on the net! Kind of a next door neighbor here, just about 5 hours south of you, in Salem, Or.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and welcome!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

You are NOT welcome here! :<

Just kidding, hi!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome emily


----------



## msglaigaie (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello Emily. Nice to see a haunter from Wa State. I am in Bellingham and I put on a bit of a show on The Holiday. Come up and see us some time.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome from the state Capitol of crappy weather.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Emily Diehl (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, guys! 



Troll Wizard said:


> Hey E D, Welcome to the best forum on the net! Kind of a next door neighbor here, just about 5 hours south of you, in Salem, Or.


Oh, awesome! I love Oregon. If I didn't live in Seattle, I think I'd be down there.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Emily!


----------

